# New features requested for your Suunto Ambit 2



## Falconeye75 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi,

What are your most required features you need for your Suunto Ambit 2 ? May be Suunto is reading us and may be we can give them some ideas for Christmas ;-)

One important point for me would be to increase the number of waypoints. 100 is too low.


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

Falconeye75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are your most required features you need for your Suunto Ambit 2 ? May be Suunto is reading us and may be we can give them some ideas for Christmas ;-)
> 
> One important point for me would be to increase the number of waypoints. 100 is too low.


Suunto should do something for the Ambit 1 users regarding Christmas ;-)
JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim


----------



## pa7a7oz (May 23, 2013)

Ability to change the distance calculation using a footpod( select GPS or footpod) to have a accurate distance measurement( because a footpod can be as accurate as a GPS but with a constant stride)

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 4 en utilisant Tapatalk 4


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

Falconeye75 said:


> One important point for me would be to increase the number of waypoints. 100 is too low.


I want the ability to order the waypoints by distance away, and include the distance in the list. Eg "find nearest."

And Movescount needs some serious layout changes to allow more POI and routes/waypoints to be easily managed there.


----------



## zvojan (Sep 24, 2013)

I want the real virtual racer, like on garmin. Race again previous race included various speed through hills. i do not like app virtual pacer limited to average pace only

Forerunner 610: Virtual Racer


----------



## trdjohn (Apr 23, 2013)

Proper (pace) intervals, ability to create, plan workouts and move them to watch for guidance 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## SavageSS (Aug 26, 2009)

Ability to edit on the watch.
e.g. When creating a POI, the ability to rename / name it without having to sync to the computer, and edit on MovesCount


----------



## Falconeye75 (Sep 16, 2012)

or_watching said:


> I want the ability to order the waypoints by distance away, and include the distance in the list. Eg "find nearest."
> 
> And Movescount needs some serious layout changes to allow more POI and routes/waypoints to be easily managed there.


+1, the "find nearest" was on the Fenix and I am also missing this function.


----------



## alex68 (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice thred but.
Who is going to send this reqoest to Suunto and who is going to track whats going on with the wishes?
Nice to have idears but where is the connect to Suunto?


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

alex68 said:


> Nice thred but.
> Who is going to send this reqoest to Suunto and who is going to track whats going on with the wishes?
> Nice to have idears but where is the connect to Suunto?


Good chance that somebody at Suunto reads this forum so there is the "connect". If not, then sharing feature requests is still beneficial for enlightening some members.


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

Suunto has posted here in the past. So they definitely read this forum. Especially my posts.


----------



## alex68 (Oct 5, 2013)

My wish,
Integrate EPOC ilve incl. graph.


----------



## calumr (Nov 30, 2012)

This is more of an Ambit 3 wishlist (from an Ambit1 user):


Bluetooth connection to my phone/tablet when in range
View any route/exercise on the phone/tablet (without having to upload to movescount first)
Add/edit routes and POI on the phone/tablet
Upload to movescount via phone
Allow notifications on my phone to be displayed on the watch
More colour options for the watch & strap

There are watches coming out that can do most of this, although they are more running focused. But they don't work well without a phone, and don't have Suunto build quality. I'm not sure Suunto will go this direction for Ambit 3 (or whatever they do next), but if they do I'll gladly upgrade.


----------



## alex68 (Oct 5, 2013)

- Fix the frames for all numbers / dials.
The movement of the mumbers / dials makes it really hard to read.
- Expand the Memory


----------



## Falconeye75 (Sep 16, 2012)

I can add :

- Moon phases (graphically)
- Tide for all country with graph.
- Why not Jumpmaster fucntions for skydivers (like the new Tactix watch)


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

alex68 said:


> - Fix the frames for all numbers / dials.
> The movement of the mumbers / dials makes it really hard to read.
> - Expand the Memory


Are you sure: Ambit 2? ... Memory expanding for Ambit 1!!! 
JoggWithoutDog alias JoggWithoutAmbit alias Joachim


----------



## bshwckr (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello Everyone
This is my first post.
Just received my Ambit2 Saphire. Took it for a swim in a 25m indoor pool. Lap counting seemed accurate until I kept stopping and checking its accuracy. Assume it will be accurate if I just keep doing laps. 
One feature I would like to see is the ability to set a lap alarm, ie, an alarm that will sound on x amount of laps. That way I can think of other things while swimming without having to count laps and know when to stop.
I am sure I will think of other requests in the coming weeks.
How can I learn to write apps?


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

bshwckr said:


> Hello Everyone
> This is my first post.
> 
> How can I learn to write apps?


Hi. Welcome to the forum.

There is a starter guide to apps here. 
http://dcjitw11p57ya.cloudfront.net...perManual7A075CA1EB5F9948198673BFBBB0C586.pdf

And search this forum for threads in the past 6 months with "app" in them and read away!!!


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

bshwckr said:


> One feature I would like to see is the ability to set a lap alarm, ie, an alarm that will sound on x amount of laps. That way I can think of other things while swimming without having to count laps and know when to stop.


You can have an auto lap set but it will only beep once....may miss it.


----------



## cdmackay (Feb 8, 2008)

In addition to the EPOC live, as already mentioned, I'd like to see a feature that I had on my t3: time to next level of TE, at current rates of exertion. I found that an excellent motivator...


----------



## eeun (May 31, 2012)

I'd like....

A variety of additional beep sounds for use in apps
alphabetical ordering of activity modes in the Ambit2
an option to show or hide multi-sport sub apps once uploaded to the Ambit2
ability to add 12 activity modes rather than 10
ANT+ data transfer to a mobile app or at least some other means of off-loading data when on multi day activities that doesn't involve a laptop


----------



## Falconeye75 (Sep 16, 2012)

I agree, Number of activities are too low and also number of simultaneous apps running are too low too (5), It should be great to have 12 activites and 7 apps. May be there is a memory limitation...


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

Falconeye75 said:


> I agree, Number of activities are too low and also number of simultaneous apps running are too low too (5), It should be great to have 12 activites and 7 apps. May be there is a memory limitation...


...waiting for next spring? Maybe Ambit3 with doubled memory ... Suunto would be happy if you will buy a new one, I'm sure.
JoggWithoutDog alias JoggWithoutAmbit alias Joachim


----------



## PabloAlarcon (May 18, 2013)

cdmackay said:


> In addition to the EPOC live, as already mentioned, I'd like to see a feature that I had on my t3: time to next level of TE, at current rates of exertion. I found that an excellent motivator...


+1


----------



## Falconeye75 (Sep 16, 2012)

Something else missing is when travelling, you cannot set the time just by activating the GPS, you have to set manually the hour and minutes, why ? It must not be too hard to set the time with GPS data.


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

Falconeye75 said:


> Something else missing is when travelling, you cannot set the time just by activating the GPS, you have to set manually the hour and minutes, why ? It must not be too hard to set the time with GPS data.


Setting the hour or half-hour timezone when traveling has nothing to do with GPS. The GPS signal does not contain this information. It requires maintain a timezone map. Garmin does this with the gmaptz file.

Time zones and rules are arbitrary political decisions made by hundreds and hundreds of individual national, state and regional government bodies, and are changed willy nilly at any time. Arguably the garmin file is mostly right, but is wrong in some places at some times.

Here's a case study: the US Federal government has outlined the basic plan for the country. But the state of Arizona has chosen to be exceptional and not follow DST at all. And within the state of Arizona there are sovereign Indian nations that don't follow what Arizona does.

So, it's a moving and irregular target. But there is I think some place that collects and maintains all this info.

I guess Suunto decided to leave it to the user, so they are never wrong.


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh, and I just read that Katmandu is on a 45-minute timezone. UTC +5:45. 

That's pretty cool. I like it.


----------



## Falconeye75 (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes, I forgot that GPS is just sending the time (maybe universal time) but not time zone. Citizen watches are using GPS signal to adjust the time all over the world but it seems there are dividing the map into small squares area with defined timezones. 

Sowe we will have to set up manually ;-) Having the timezone file (even if not completed) for main cities should be great.


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

I would like to see a live GPS error feature added, in meters/feet. Would help to troubleshoot reception issues and the best way to wear the watch for optimal reception, as well as just giving one a warm and fuzzy knowing that the sat reception is good. I monitor it all the time on my Garmin 62sc handheld and it is very useful info.


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

or_watching said:


> Oh, and I just read that Katmandu is on a 45-minute timezone. UTC +5:45.
> 
> That's pretty cool. I like it.


I also found the Chatham Islands are on a 45-minutes timezone. Also very cool.

Firstly, according to Wikipedia, there is a population of 650 people that have their own unique timezone. Shared with no one else in the world. Now I'm seriously jealous.

Secondly, because the fenix has a (very cool) GPS Demo Mode, I can magically transport myself to Chatham Islands (176W, 44S) and see what happens with Auto Timesetting.

It looks like the 650 citizens of the Chatham Islands have been left off the Garmin TimeZone map. And will perpetually be 1h 45min late for dinner.


Long
fenix time
TimeAndDate.com
home
120W
8:12am
8:12 am
Auckland NZ
174E
5:12am
5:12 am
Chatham Islands
176W
4:12am
5:57 am


----------



## bowesmana (Apr 22, 2012)

or_watching said:


> It looks like the 650 citizens of the Chatham Islands have been left off the Garmin TimeZone map. And will perpetually be 1h 45min late for dinner.


But the're great party goers and are always the last to leave


----------



## Falconeye75 (Sep 16, 2012)

bruceames said:


> I would like to see a live GPS error feature added, in meters/feet. Would help to troubleshoot reception issues and the best way to wear the watch for optimal reception, as well as just giving one a warm and fuzzy knowing that the sat reception is good. I monitor it all the time on my Garmin 62sc handheld and it is very useful info.


+ 1, Iwrote to Suunto support about this feature and I hope it will be implemented. I had it on my Foretrex 401 and it was very useful. It was even written on the left top of the map page.


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

I would also like to see support with the Suunto Trackpod. The option to disable the Ambit2 GPS while the Pod is synced. As for the Trackpod itself, I'd like to have a better algorithm like the Ambit2 has for providing more accurate live speed/distance info. The Pod is extremely accurate is post analysis but reads a little high while running (about 3% high in my case). I don't know if that's updatable via FW or if a new model needs to be released.

Additionally I would like to have the option to choose whether GPS or foot pod distance/speed data is used. I prefer the GPS and just want to have the footpod for cadence data.


----------



## cdmackay (Feb 8, 2008)

bruceames said:


> I would like to see a live GPS error feature added, in meters/feet. Would help to troubleshoot reception issues and the best way to wear the watch for optimal reception, as well as just giving one a warm and fuzzy knowing that the sat reception is good. I monitor it all the time on my Garmin 62sc handheld and it is very useful info.


That would be nice. Ironically, this info is already stored in the XML file generated by Moveslink:


```
<GpsHDOP>1.8</GpsHDOP>
<EHPE>21.56</EHPE>
```
(which are the horiz dilution of precision, and the estimated horiz position error)


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd like Suunto to put a homing pigeon's brain in the Ambit, so that I can get home even if the GPS satellites stop working.


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

I know I'm piling on, but Ant+ support for the Garmin Tempe would be nice.


----------



## eeun (May 31, 2012)

or_watching said:


> I also found the Chatham Islands are on a 45-minutes timezone. Also very cool.
> 
> Firstly, according to Wikipedia, there is a population of 650 people that have their own unique timezone. Shared with no one else in the world. Now I'm seriously jealous.


That's nothing. My wife says I'm "living in my own little world" and I also recall going on holiday to Ilfracombe and they're stuck in the 1970s :-!


----------



## SiRoB1 (Sep 26, 2013)

My wishlist:

- More system value access (for example, unfiltered SUUNTO_PRESSURE_LOCAL to be able to build an accurate vertical speed measure as SUUNTO_ALTI is rounded to 1m and changes with 15s of latency)
- Additional functions to allow application developer to minimize their code (i.e.: INT() would be nice to avoid using ugly mod() style)

And finally all this https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/app-zone-development-requests-930854.html


----------



## SiRoB1 (Sep 26, 2013)

My wishlist 2:

- a new Back-light mode using Sunset/Sunrise as condition or ability to change back-light mode during exercise (back-light during night on autolap)
- access to UTC time of the watch or its own reference to be able to make app universal with out the need to modify it for different geographical position.
- Make Storm alarm app part of the barograph and Beep warn Act/Des in "Menu setting"


----------



## paul1928 (Jul 27, 2013)

bruceames said:


> I would also like to see support with the Suunto Trackpod. The option to disable the Ambit2 GPS while the Pod is synced.


Already exists. I use a trackpod with my 2s for runs >7 hours. Just add it as a bike pod with 2050mm (calibration 1.000) and create a sports mode with bike pod enabled and internal GPS disabled.


----------



## morey000 (Dec 12, 2013)

These are all seemingly pretty doable. Here's my list, after only owning the watch for 3 weeks:

Increase number of* track points *per route. (if it results in a decreased number of routes- that's OK) The Ambit 2 is one of the few long battery life watches out there, and can be a favorite amongst the ultra running set. Being able to lay in a 100mi trail in detail requires a few thousand points. !!! I've really enjoyed being guided by the Ambit2's navigation features for trail runs. Not getting lost is pretty handy!

Use internal accelerometer to measure/estimate *running cadence. *(based on arm movement) This would be a killer feature that's very doable!!
*Custom Workouts. *Garmin has a pretty good interface for this.
Ability to *change field displays* from the watch and not require Movescount/Moveslink. Pretty frustrating when you're away from the internet for a week and want to change something.

Ability to change *GPS update time (1s, 5s, 60s*) from watch in any mode. Not requiring MovesCount.

Cycling *Power metrics *calculations (set FTP and calc TSS, IF, VI, Np, etc) For a long course tri, knowing our Normalized power and cycling training stress score is paramount to optimizing your cycle/run performance. Granted, I already own a Garmin Edge 500 that does this, but it sure would be nice to have the Ambit2 as a backup. Do you want to compete with the 910xt or don't you?


----------



## joelc (Jan 25, 2012)

There is room for improvements for route navigation, even if sticking to a breadcrumb display and no map. Examples:

- a route can cross itself (say a '8' shape like route) ; so having something like an arrow symbol on the route display plus a difference of display (nuance of grey? dot vs plain, anything) between "past route" and "route to come" would be very useful
- when navigating with waypoints, if for any reason, we missed some, the only action proposed on the watch for pointing to new good one is the action "ignore current waypoint", and repeat this action as many times as the number of waypoints we missed; an action "navigate to closest waypoint" would be great

As a user of Ambit 1, I'm frustrated by the zoom level set to 500m, which is too large in average two or three times per move where I try to navigate with the watch in forest areas with a lot of tracks crossing each other. On Ambit 2, it is set to 200m, which should be better and enough most of the time. If an upgrade of Ambit 1 could be done just for getting this 200m zoom...


----------



## morey000 (Dec 12, 2013)

yeah- navigation could be improved in many ways. The breadcrumb map is fine for that purpose. For crossing routes- I'd suggest adding in some waypoints to help you with any directional questions.

That said- it would be nice to display- not the "as the crow flies" distance and direction towards the waypoint, but if you are navigating a route, the route distance to the waypoint. Could use a screen that gives you distance to go and time to go (at perhaps the set pace- or average pace) either to the next WP or to the end.


----------



## snailmale (Dec 15, 2013)

I've been using the Ambit2 for about 2 weeks and have been mostly happy. However, there are still some points I'd like in the next firmware.

My biggest wish would be for ANT+ uploading to phone/computer. Bluetooth 4.0 is impossible, but it would be 100% possible to transmit to an ANT+ receiver plugged into your computer or phone (via OTG cable). This is how Garmin used to do it, before supporting Bluetooth. I will be heading to Nepal for about 18 days in May and worry mainly about running out of data. Perhaps the Ambit3 will come with this feature (and add-on peripheral) and the Ambit2 firmware will be updated.

I also would like to be able to run apps outside of exercise mode - storm alarm comes to mind, amongst others.

And yes, more on-phone control would be very helpful too.


----------



## grpz (Dec 16, 2013)

A Windows software package which can import/export track+waypoint GPX and preferably also training data to and from the watch, without sending or receiving a single packet of data to/from the Internet. Cheers.


----------



## morey000 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have another change/update request. 
*Navigation*.

When you get near a waypoint it will say "Approaching [waypoint name]" that's all well and good.

i.e. Approaching "Left on Rt83"
but then when you actually get to the waypoint, it doesn't give you the waypoint name again. it gives you the name of the NEXT waypoint.

i.e. "Continue to [next waypoint name]".

So- if you missed what it said the 1st time, when you get to the waypoint, it will only give you the name of the next waypoint, and not what to do at that moment. So, if you were supposed to turn right at the intersection you've just hit, it won't tell you that. it will just say 'continue to creek crossing' (or whatever you've put in for the name of the next waypoint).

I think that the "continue to [next waypoint name]" is far less useful than having it tell you that you're at the waypoint (and have it flash the name of the current one). Plus, if i'm talking to someone or listening to music, I will often miss the beep of the 'approaching [waypoint]' alert, and then get to the intersection and not know what to do!!!!

this make sense?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt (Oct 30, 2011)

morey000 said:


> I have another change/update request.
> *Navigation*.
> 
> When you get near a waypoint it will say "Approaching [waypoint name]" that's all well and good.
> ...


Makes sense - and shows the problem with how to do it. I don't set my WP up to show me what to do, but just to have a name that makes some sense to me, and I use the route display. So, I will get the "approaching WP", "continue to [next WP]" and see where to turn. Different ideas of how to do the navigation, different needs


----------



## Doorstep_mile (Oct 7, 2013)

I mainly use my 2S for running so I hope at least some of my wishes will be fulfilled when the new running firmware is released. 

my wishlist is:
- calculations based on route length when running a route, i.e. Time left, distance left, finishing time etc
- ability to change interval time in watch, not only from movescount
- intervals with three or more levels, i.e. Sprint, jog, walk
- timer available when exercising
- ability to change hr alarms in watch, not only in movescount

Although many of my requests are available through apps I would have liked them to be available without using an app. I find that I really don't like that almost nothing can be changed within the watch, because this means I have to spend time in front of my computer before every training session in order to select right distances and calculations for this spesific session.

I see that most of the wishes in this thread goes towards navigation, so my guess is that suunto will try to satisfy both camps and in reality make the watch not really good in anything. I don't mind this multiuse approach, but if the new firmware is not any good I will probably buy a Garmin 620. I think that for me that's perhaps a more suited watch.


----------



## raducanmihai (Aug 10, 2012)

I had a Polar RS300X, I have a Suunto T6d and I just bought an Ambit 2 (it didn't arrive yet). The things I miss the most in my T6d compared to RS300x (and the Ambit 2 doesn't have it either) is the ability to "lock" a HR zone. Even if Polar RS300 is an entry level watch, you can predifine 5 HR zones (e.g. 1=110-129, 2=130-145, ... ,5=170-189) and during the run (or ride) it shows you in what HR zone you are and by long pressing a button you "lock" that zone, meaning if youre HR goes up or down and alarm sounds (diferently for each situation). I know that you have a HR zone alarm in T6d (I don't no about Ambit 2) but it is only one.

And of course the "virual partner" or "virtual race" like the Garmins.


----------



## grpz (Dec 16, 2013)

Really missing *Waypoint projection. *It's one of the most useful features there is when using a map and compass together with a GPS. (For the uninvited, it means inputting how many degrees bearing and the distance from the current location you want to go).


----------



## naturfreak (Feb 1, 2014)

I would appreciate an indication of the GPS quality/accuracy such as provided by garmin, but I really desperately need better (louder or more distinct) acoustic signals. I don´t hear the whispering "peep" when I am wearing a cap.


----------



## Falconeye75 (Sep 16, 2012)

naturfreak said:


> I would appreciate an indication of the GPS quality/accuracy such as provided by garmin, but I really desperately need better (louder or more distinct) acoustic signals. I don´t hear the whispering "peep" when I am wearing a cap.


Yes, should be great to have satellites bar charts with signal strength !


----------



## mimmog (Feb 18, 2014)

Good morning. I use Ambit2 for indoor swimming and I happy for this product but...there is a problem.

The problem is that I can't associate any device ANT+ during the swimming (I think because Suunto not have an HR band for water) but now many manufacturers (eg Mio) have fitband on the market (eg. Mio Link) waterproofed to 3ATM, which equates to roughly 30m (90ft) and equipped with OPTICAL SENSOR HEART RATE that could give via ANT+ the Heart Rate value to Ambit2 this simply by placing them on the same wrist.

I know that ANT+, or any other wireless product does not work underwater but someone have tried and this new fitband, pass also during the swim, very well the HR data to sportwatch if they are on the same wrist...

But today, if you choose swim activity on Suunto sportwatch, you can look only the swimming metrics because the ANT+ not work with this profile (work only with RUN and BIKE profiles and other) then if you want the heart rate you must choose between other profile (not swimming) but you can't look about swimming metrics !

Can Suunto change the software option for swim profile and to able also for this the ANT+ ?

Thank you


----------



## raducanmihai (Aug 10, 2012)

mimmog said:


> Good morning. I use Ambit2 for indoor swimming and I happy for this product but...there is a problem.
> 
> The problem is that I can't associate any device ANT+ during the swimming (I think because Suunto not have an HR band for water) but now many manufacturers (eg Mio) have fitband on the market (eg. Mio Link) waterproofed to 3ATM, which equates to roughly 30m (90ft) and equipped with OPTICAL SENSOR HEART RATE that could give via ANT+ the Heart Rate value to Ambit2 this simply by placing them on the same wrist.
> 
> ...


My information is that Suunto HR transmitters are waterproof 50M, so you can wear them during a swim and then go for a run or bike (like a triathlon). But the problem is the signal that can penetrate water only 20 cm or so (that's why you have to put the Mio band and the watch on the same wrist). If you want just to record the data, you can use: Suunto Memory Belt - Suunto and see the results on the computer. But you can't see it in real time on the watch.



Falconeye75 said:


> Yes, should be great to have satellites bar charts with signal strength !


In my house, the Ambit 2 finds the GPS but it says "poor connection" (but no bar charts). But that's enough for me.


----------



## snailmale (Dec 15, 2013)

A little far-fetched, but it would be great if Suunto could incorporate similar features from this: https://moov.cc/faq
Using the accelerometer, it should be possible. Would love to wear the watch for combat training and be told my hand speed, or wear it on my ankle and be told my ankle bend/etc information.


----------



## raducanmihai (Aug 10, 2012)

Moov is a very interesting project. If everything will work as advertised I'll be amazed. Everything they say Moov will do is perfectly doable with current technology but I doubt it's possible to do it in a package so small and with so little money.


----------



## morey000 (Dec 12, 2013)

I haven't read the list above recently, so pardon me if this was already requested.

A "motion" alert. When you're in an activity and haven't started yet, or have paused the activity; *when you start to move, I would like the watch to sound an alert beep and display a message that reminds you the watch isn't recording.* Gawd- the number of times that I've paused a workout, started running again and have forgotten to restart recording!!! (did it again today)

FWIW- my Garmin Edge 500 does this. Nice feature.


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

If it doesn't make me dinner I'm throwing this pile of outstanding technology in to the road and running it over with my car.


----------



## kkuja (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd love to see some real HR guidance functionality. To be honest, my Ambit 2 S was a bit disappointing on this area. My 10 year old Polar beats the crap out of ambit 2 S in HR features. Don't get me wrong, I still love my 2 S.


----------



## skinnie (Jun 22, 2008)

zvojan said:


> I want the real virtual racer, like on garmin. Race again previous race included various speed through hills. i do not like app virtual pacer limited to average pace only
> 
> Forerunner 610: Virtual Racer





trdjohn said:


> Proper (pace) intervals, ability to create, plan workouts and move them to watch for guidance
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk





SiRoB1 said:


> My wishlist 2:
> 
> - a new Back-light mode using Sunset/Sunrise as condition or ability to change back-light mode during exercise (back-light during night on autolap)
> - access to UTC time of the watch or its own reference to be able to make app universal with out the need to modify it for different geographical position.
> - Make Storm alarm app part of the barograph and Beep warn Act/Des in "Menu setting"





calumr said:


> This is more of an Ambit 3 wishlist (from an Ambit1 user):
> 
> 
> Bluetooth connection to my phone/tablet when in range
> ...


@calumr this is "all" in the new firmware for the Garmin Fenix, and present in the Fenix 2 so I guess its perfectly doable for the Ambit 2.
I would even ditch the notifications on watch to have more stability.

This are my request for the new ambit 2 firmware.


----------



## pa7a7oz (May 23, 2013)

It would ne Nice to have 4 data field in the same screen like the new fenix 2!!!

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 4 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Rem_ (Oct 21, 2012)

zvojan said:


> I want the real virtual racer, like on garmin. Race again previous race included various speed through hills. i do not like app virtual pacer limited to average pace only


below a link to an attempt for "Virtual Race" ( require to define pace per section not only avg pace)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/app-zone-855160-23.html#post7665424


----------



## RockBird (Mar 10, 2013)

The firmware update for Ambit2 family is getting closer:

Moveslink2 Release notes
Version 1.1.53------------------- support for Ambit 2/2S/2R firmware 2.0.7


----------



## morey000 (Dec 12, 2013)

Now that the Mio Link is available, there's an opportunity to get HR while swimming. (if you have the Mio positioned right next to the watch, it can pick up the signal even under water) You can choose the HR variable to display in the swimming modes, but the watch will not link to an an ANT+ device as part of the swimming modes. There doesn't seem to be a reason not to include this capability. Please add it! (and you'll be adding a feature that Garmin doesn't offer)


----------

